# can i replace a processor in a netbook?



## ianfridge (Dec 23, 2009)

i bought a gateway netbook with 2 gigs of RAM, 250 gig hardrive, and a 1.2 ghz amd athlon processor. i want to get more power out of it so im wondering if its possible to switch the processor.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Most all net books have the processor as part of the motherboard and are not removeable.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The whole point of the weak processor is to minimize power consumption. I'm also pretty sure they're soldered to the motherboard.


----------



## ianfridge (Dec 23, 2009)

does that mean its completely impossible, or just that it would be hard to do? also, if ram is maxed out, what else can i do to maximize performance?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> does that mean its completely impossible, or just that it would be hard to do?


Nothing is impossible, but I think you could buy another netbook with a faster processor much much cheaper.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The problem with replacing the Atom processor is it has a unique form factor and electrical interface. It's simply not going to happen, it's completely impossible if you don't want to spend $50,000 laying out and building a different motherboard!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I love my netbook, but I fully understand it's limitations.

Use it for what it was intended for:
-note taking
-surfing
-chat
-managing some audio files
-email


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Exactly they are somewhat disposable at that price with limited functions and will never replace a full notebook. I have yet to see one that did not have a cpu welded to board which prohibits the ability to upgrade.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm one of those rare breeds who actually believes netbooks have their place. I even *gasp* own one. 

Why on earth did you buy one? They're designed to be underpowered in order to maximize battery life and minimize price. The fact that you're asking how to "get more power" out of it means you simply bought the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Actually really good point double!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> The problem with replacing the Atom processor is it has a unique form factor and electrical interface. It's simply not going to happen, it's completely impossible if you don't want to spend $50,000 laying out and building a different motherboard!


Since the Atom is a unique form factor chip form, it's even harder to replace it.


----------



## ianfridge (Dec 23, 2009)

lol, u dudes crack me up.... anyways, its an AMD athlon L110 processor by the way. and also double, i did buy the right tool for the job. im using it for school so the most important aspect is portability, which i have. i love everything about it except the lack in power. im simply trying to maximize performance out of what i have and with whats within the capabilities and resources that r available to me. im not a computer genius but im pretty savvy with computers so im just trying to gauge to what extent i can modify/adjust my computer to get the most out of it. and i appreciate all the input by the way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The bottom line here is you're on a fools errand if you try to upgrade that processor, AMD or Intel. Other than expanding the memory, I'd be looking at trimming unnecessary processes on the machine to maximize it's performance.


----------

